

Advocates of splitting California into six states gathering signatures - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-petition-drive-underway-to-split-california-into-six-states-20140621-story.html

======
SAI_Peregrinus
Bah. We only need three more states to have 53. One nation, indivisible...

~~~
dllthomas
So then we need to shoot for 59.

------
officialjunk
is there a way to gerrymander the state to give advantage to one political
party over another?

~~~
dllthomas
Of course.

------
eruditely
What's the point? I think California is united as a signature identity at this
point.

I'd kind of rather live and die with what we have now.

~~~
dllthomas
When CA entered the union, it held well less than one percent of the US
population. Since then, the US population has gone up about fourteenfold. CA
population has gone up _four-hundred-and_ -fourteenfold. When our borders were
drawn, we had industry and population like Wyoming, and it's not crazy that we
had borders to match. Now, we have industry and population more like the
eastern seaboard, and we should quite arguably have borders more like the
eastern seaboard.

As it stands, our voices are systematically underrepresented at the national
level and our state government is too big to be responsive.

I have some mixed feelings about this particular proposal, but I am more than
sympathetic to the notion that we should carve up this state.

And the notion that residents of Humboldt and residents of San Diego have more
of a shared identity than residents of New Haven and New Bedford seems... a
stretch.

As an aside, Texas and Florida would also be good candidates to split, if they
wanted to.

